# Track and Surface or Tie and Surface???



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone here work for the NS RR and can tell me for certain if T&S stands for Track and Surface or Tie and Surface? If you work for RR and dont want to let it out, PM me 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

And also, do NS T&S #2 call themselves Gang #2 or Team #2?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Just found my own answer. Saw a NS worker at a crossing this am on way to work. Asked him. He confirmed it is "Tie & Surface 2". No"team" or "gang". Mods feel free to delete of leave as reference


----------

